# Find Max Core And Max Memory On 9600xt



## PLANT (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi there,

Just downloaded and ran but still do not know if doing the right thing as unable to get results.

Running P4 1.7,768mb rambus,Powercolor 9600xt
Ati Catalyst 6.9
Overdrive on and say 527mhz (Ati Catalyst)
Temp drops from 43deg to 20deg????
Grap Mem will not adjust?
3d setting are on Application Pref.
Optimal performance.

Is overdrive ment to be on or off as the screen lines at 529mhz when run the Max Core test????
Ticked remove Radeon lock.

When I run Max Mem the Mem drops and the temp goes up??
What is the max temp that I should allow the scan to continue?
Is this what is ment to be happening?
I stopped it at 62degrees?????

Can Supply log file if it helps

All help appreciated!


----------



## Agility (Sep 25, 2006)

Use ATItool instead of that cataylst crap. Trust me.


----------



## PLANT (Oct 2, 2006)

What is the highest temp safely on stock card?

Currently the temp is 41/34 degrees. 

Core 526.5

Memory 337.5

Find max: Only decreases the core and memory in test before the screen lines?

Atitool 0.24


----------



## Pinchy (Oct 2, 2006)

it only moves down when it detects artifacts.

I had the same problem. In settings of ati tool, go to artifact scanning and click the box "use old (more compatible?) scanning method"....it worked for me, although i have an x800


----------



## savor_of_filth (Oct 2, 2006)

My Connect 3D 9600XT can hit 600/740 outta the box and score 16700 @ 3mark2001

and idle temp = 38~40C and 48~54 at extreme load... 

Dont you EVER use  find max clock at atiTool... it might dstroyed ur card...


----------



## PLANT (Oct 2, 2006)

Well following Pinchy advice got it moved up to 535 on CORE!
But after 1 hr it dropped to 523.2 with a Temp of 61/51 
I aborted and SET it at 530 CORE which drops to 229.88 42/38 temp?

What is a realistic safe CORE score?

What temp should I get Mem too b4 I stop it?

Where does Savour of filth come from? 
Iceland?


----------



## Pinchy (Oct 2, 2006)

lol before this arctic cooler my x800 used to hit 75 degrees, and i got told that was safe 

and is that 535 on memory or core?


----------



## savor_of_filth (Oct 2, 2006)

PLANT said:


> Well following Pinchy advice got it moved up to 535!
> But after 1 hr it dropped to 523.2 with a Temp of 61/51
> I aborted.




with stock cooler??


----------



## PLANT (Oct 2, 2006)

Yep stock card.
Now I just read/found this on search:

KennyT772 
Join Date: Dec 2005
Location: Muskegon, Mi
Posts: 1,527 

I have mine running at 550/400 all day long.. sapphire 9600xt 128mb

Should I give it a go?


----------



## savor_of_filth (Oct 2, 2006)

Power Color 3,3ns isnt it??  

Hell yeah...


----------



## PLANT (Oct 2, 2006)

How do I find if it is Power Color 3 (3ns)?

Ran find Max MEM and reached 380 but after 1 hr got 365 Temp went to 63/51.

Set card profile 529.3/365.4 Temp 48/41.

Is this profile fixed?

Interested to see 3d 2003/3 score.


----------



## PLANT (Oct 2, 2006)

Well it was fixed as each reboot put it on that profile. I have deleted OC profile.

3dMark 2001se got lower score and 3d Mark05 caused it to put lines throughout the screen!

So do you think I should up to 550 Core  and leave Mem alone?


----------

